# Wolves-Dallas game preview



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Preview: Both teams are coming off losses and are dealing with key injuries. The Mavericks -- who don't have star F Dirk Nowitzki (knee surgery) -- lost at Charlotte in overtime Saturday, their first loss ever to the Bobcats and their second loss in a row. The Wolves are coming off a loss at Chicago that ended a three-game winning streak and lengthened the team's injury report when Chase Budinger tore a meniscus in his left knee.
> 
> Players to watch: Wolves F Dante Cunningham has scored in double figures in three of the last four games. F Andrei Kirilenko had his second double-double of the season Saturday. ... In his first year in Dallas, G O.J. Mayo is leading the team in scoring (21.9 ppg). PG Darren Collison is averaging 14.1 points and 7.1 assists per game.
> 
> ...


http://www.startribune.com/sports/wolves/178731771.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Good game so far. This team is playing really good defense right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No Love, no Rubio, no Roy, no Barea, no Budinger and this team is still taking it to Dallas.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Kirilenko might have been the smartest free agent signing this offseason.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Alexey Shved is a clutch player to have on the bench.


----------

